# A Mesomorph's War to Success



## MeLo (Jul 17, 2006)

As the title goes... i am considered very mesomorphic. My clavicles are very wide, and although the waist is not 'waspy' or 'minute', it is pretty small(30"). I am pretty dominant is short power bursts activities(i.e jumping/sprinting) but totally suck is long distant activity.

I was 16 year old before i picked up a weight and went on a *retarded* 'self-made bodybuilding diet'. It had no carbs nor fat, just protein in all 7 meals with a near-binging dirty refeed(pizza,dougnuts etc) on Sunday. Needless to say, i lost alot of weight and i felt like shit. Neither did i know how to train. I was doing dropped sets and forced reps on EVERY set. My CNS is a total bust, which probably lends a fair hand to why i was feeling like shit. I was also an obsessed calorie counter, i counted and stressed over the little stuffs like 2kcal from cinnamon powder or whatnot.

I just recently know that there are better/smarter options to diet down/train with.

Although i looked hell alot better, i certainly wasn't feeling it inside. Post-diet, i developed hyperphagia(from the damn diet) and it was VERY difficult to handle. I kind of ballon up a litle bit... but not by much.

**Fast forward to Febraury 2006, carrying to ride on hyperphagia, i ate an about 40% clean diet to bulk... i got myself up to 183.4lbs before i started Twin Peak's carb-cycling diet - which needless to say is the most effective/fastest /easiet to follow, compared to my previous one.* No need to count calories, just know your portions size, I didnt feel like shit, strength even went up a little bit!* What a release it was for me.

Here's a pic when i first started at 16 years old: (i.e on the self-made 'bodybuilding diet')







Here's a pic: (before and after TP's carb-cycling!!!) 183.4lbs down to 170.8lbs in 7 weeks.


----------



## MeLo (Jul 17, 2006)

*My Goals ATM*

_My Goals ATM ARE:_
Lean bulk to 185lbs, without gaining much bodyfat. (i am thinking 12lbs of muscle : 3lbs of fat gain). Espeically on upper body, which lags *tremendously* to my lower body.

For 
*Chest*
Incline Bench - 225lbs x 6
Flat DB Press - 120lbs x 6

*Shoulder*
Smith Military Press - 225lbs x 6

*Arms*
Ez-barbell curl - 85lbs x 6
Tricep Dips - BW + 90 x 6

*Back or power exercises*
Rack-Deadlift - 365lbs x 6
Pull-ups - BW + 90 x 6
Hang Cleans - 225lbs x 5

And of course... being a better basketball player. I find lifting helps me alot on the court. Being bigger and stronger really,really do. The myth that lifting weights hurts your shooting touch is BS. All these while lifting,  my accuracy didnt decrease at all... in fact, it *increased*...! Yes, they're all during game time


----------



## MeLo (Jul 17, 2006)

_Workout A_ 
*RED denotes a PR
* I do them like Max-OT style. 4-6 reps, 2 minutes rest. Except with reduced volume(i choose the lowest end of 6 sets per body part) and increased frequency. Every body part will get hit 2x per week.

Flat Db Presses
80 x 6
80 x 6
90 x 5

Incline Barbell
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
Notes: Got all 6 reps easy, will increase weight next workout.

DB Press
55 x 6
55x 6
60 x 2 

One-Armed Lateral Raise
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

Tricep Dips
BW + 50 x 6
BW + 50 x 6
BW + 50 x 6

Skullcrushers
65 x 4
65 x 5
65 x 3
Notes: feel my elbows hurt a little during the last set. Hence i end it early. I will probably switch up the exercise.


----------



## MeLo (Jul 17, 2006)

My diet today

Protein: 289g
Carbs: 389g
Fat: 75g
Total calories:3399

Everything from clean sources... P+C or P+F timing. Except for a bowl of chinese dessert today. I'm gonna keep it clean. I will eat alot from clean sources now, and keep the cheat meal to 1 meal a day. I won't have it most of the time, but if i have to go to certain events and function, you can be pretty damn sure i wont be bring my Rice + chicken + veggies along.


----------



## MeLo (Jul 18, 2006)

Off day from the gym today. Had basketball training today though.

Protein: 225
Carbs: 409
Fat: 100
Total calories: 3408


----------



## liljojo4711 (Jul 18, 2006)

i have a question about ur diet. y are u eating ~100-200 more grams of carbs than protein if u are trying to gain muscle?


----------



## MeLo (Jul 18, 2006)

One is suppose to eat quite abit of carbs to gain muscle. They are suppose to be higher in number over protein.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Jul 18, 2006)

then y do a lot of people do a 40/30/30 p/c/f split? or even a 50/30/20 split?


----------



## MeLo (Jul 18, 2006)

my speculation is that they are deathly afraid of carbs... or paranoid about fat gain.

I think that if you keep it clean, you wont gain too much anyway. So i don't sweat the exact macronutrient breakdown.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Jul 18, 2006)

sounds good to me. i think im gonna start adding more carbs then and see what happens...


----------



## MeLo (Jul 19, 2006)

Workout B

Barbell Rows
165 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 5

Rack-Pulls
295 x 6
295 x 6
295 x 6
295 x 6

Barbell Curls
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 5

Alt. DB Curl
30 x 6
30 x 5
30 x 5


----------



## MeLo (Jul 20, 2006)

Workout A

Incline Barbell Press
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6 * I was on a roll, so i did the 4th set at a higher weight.
165 x 5

Flat DB Press
90 x 5
90 x 5

Smith-Shoulder Press
105 x 6
105 x 6
115 x 6

Lateral Raises
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

Overhead DB Extension
55 x 8
65 x 8
70 x 6


----------



## MeLo (Jul 20, 2006)

As far as thr diet is going... i'm more of a TKD style now. I have come to realise through experiment and notes that i am more suited to lower carb, more fat + veggies. I stay fuller long, i dont have cravings or get hungry. So therefore, on this TKD bulk, i'm going to consume less than 200g of carbs everyday. I keep the fats and protein high.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2006)

> i'm going to consume less than 200g of carbs everyday. I keep the fats and protein high.



What's your current macro split? I was going to tell you to increase the fats but it seems like you got it down. However, i'm not so sure about decreasing carbs because carbs are needed to gain weight. Less carbs usually mean you're trying to cut down your BF. Just experiment with it like you usually do. Good luck!


----------



## MeLo (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Shinznit2169!

The problem with me is that once i eat around 400-500g carbs per day... i get hungry very easily. You know the feeling where you feel stuffed, but you *JUST WANT MORE?* 

I never get the problem like this with fat + veggies. Of course i need my carbs, i keep it to breakfast and PWO. No need for carbs Pre-W/o, unless i train after breakfast.


----------



## MeLo (Jul 21, 2006)

My Diet (sample day)

Upon waking
- 70g oats
- 1/2 cup fiber one( or another 10g oats)
- 2 cups 1% milk
- piece of fruit
- 1 scoop whey protein

#2, #3, #4, #5
- 3.5 oz chicken/ fish/ lean beef
- 2-3 tbs peanut butter/ 20-30 almonds
- veggies

PWO/ Post-basketball/ Post HIIT
- 1.5 scoop whey
- any low-fat carb source that provides ~60 og carbs. It can be noodles, beans, oats, bread etc.


----------

